# December Photo Challenge discussion



## CyBeR (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, the theme is up for December. As things are seasonal here (I will not assume that everyone is celebrating Christmas) so let's see how everyone takes on this theme. 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 3, 2010)

Intriguing! I hope to participate this month, though it's a challenging challenge. Shall have to put some thought into it...


----------



## mosaix (Dec 3, 2010)

If I'd know you were going to pick such a difficult subject, Cyber I'd never have voted for you!


----------



## Talysia (Dec 3, 2010)

Definitely an interesting challenge, and I'll have to get my thinking cap on.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 3, 2010)

Woot, go Cyber. I ended up voting for you, very nice photos.


I'd like to get back into the competitions, I've been neglecting them (and my poor camera) for some time...


----------



## sloweye (Dec 3, 2010)

HoopyFrood said:


> I'd like to get back into the competitions, I've been neglecting them (and my poor camera) for some time...



I was thinking much the same, me poor ol' Fuji is looking a little....dusty.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 8, 2010)

Mouse says


> Yes, I used Christmas wrapping paper.



What else would you use for a birthday present, asks someone whose birthday is right after Christmas....


----------



## Mouse (Dec 8, 2010)

There's always loads of the stuff left over!


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 9, 2010)

TheDustyZebra said:


> What else would you use for a birthday present, asks someone whose birthday is right after Christmas....



I hear you, TDZ! I sometimes will get Christmas paper inside-out!


----------



## StormFeather (Dec 18, 2010)

Yay!  Finally got round to getting the equipment working to be finally able to post some pics for the challenge.  Not the greatest pics, it's true, but I'm taking part again after several months of none activity.  It feels good!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 19, 2010)

That deer is adorable, I love it. Looks somewhat bemused. "I wanted noms, not the paparazzi."


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 19, 2010)

What model of deer is she? She looks as if she'd fit straight into my boss's herd; they're fallow.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 19, 2010)

Well i dusted off the Fuji this afternoon as the birds were feeding on the lawn, just my luck the frenzy was over by the time it finaly took a photo. Going to wait for my second shot though.

Love the deer.


----------



## StormFeather (Dec 19, 2010)

chrispenycate said:


> What model of deer is she? She looks as if she'd fit straight into my boss's herd; they're fallow.


 
She is indeed a fallow - this was taken at Knole Park in Kent, where they have both fallow and Japanese Sika deer. The deer were so comfortable with this that even my two little ones got to feed them by hand. 

It was part of a near perfect weekend.


----------



## Allanon (Dec 20, 2010)

Question?  How do i resize a photo without cropping it?


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 20, 2010)

Depends what program you are using. If you have a program that allows you to crop, it should also allow you to resize...


----------



## J Riff (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes, obviously Photoshop or  Paint Shop Pro... or most other good graphics progs will resize no prob. It looks like you may have posted an icon or thumbnail rather than the pic itself.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 20, 2010)

Microsoft picture editor that comes with MSoffice is good for crop/resize.
(mine always post as a thumbnail)


----------



## The Procrastinator (Dec 20, 2010)

Probably won't have time to participate this month mateys! A shame because this challenge has gotten me interested in photography again. With luck I'll have time to vote later though. Good luck all, happy snapping and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 20, 2010)

If you upload to photobucket or some such, they'll give you the image code so you can post on forums. Sometimes I upload to Facebook, then do the 'get image location' thing and use that with the  tags to post here.

I'm loving the photos so far. The deer is so cool.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 20, 2010)

Mouse said:


> If you upload to photobucket or some such, they'll give you the image code so you can post on forums. Sometimes I upload to Facebook, then do the 'get image location' thing and use that with the  tags to post here.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Meh! my tiny little brain cant cope with all that :p


----------



## Mouse (Dec 20, 2010)

If my mouse-brain can do it...


----------



## sloweye (Dec 20, 2010)

Yet my brain of cheese won't ...


----------



## Mouse (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, right click on my avatar. Click 'copy image location' and paste that into a reply between  and [/ img] (but without the space after the slash). I bet it works. ;)

Like so:
[img]http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/avatars/sloweye.gif?dateline=1291501193


----------



## sloweye (Dec 20, 2010)

Can't i just prod the computer with a stick, then hop around it like a monkey pounding my chest? thats my normal way with tech.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 20, 2010)

Nooooooooooooo.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok ok! I'll try one from my facebook....







There! are you happy now?..hehehe, making me learn stuff!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 20, 2010)

Yay!   Nice pic. I can go to bed now.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 20, 2010)

Ahh, for the days i was cute enough to get modles to pose for free


----------



## J Riff (Dec 22, 2010)

imghttp://epicute.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/cute-food-strawberry-mice.jpg?w=480&h=319/img

imghttp://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/members/mouse.html/img


----------



## J Riff (Dec 22, 2010)

img/
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/members/mouse.html/img

phooieee .the magic doesn't work here....
I get 'copy shortcut'/... not image location...


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 27, 2010)

Just a word of warning, if you've got late entries, post them now. I'll be out all day tomorrow, so the poll will go up a little early, in about twelve hours from the time of this post.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 27, 2010)

Entries are closed and the poll is up:

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/529671-december-2010-photo-challenge.html#post1454386


----------



## BookStop (Dec 27, 2010)

I just came up with my idea finally for the photo, hahahaha...Next year, oh yes, next year....

anyway, I voted 

Gorgeous shots Cul and mention to SF for that adorable deer.


----------



## Talysia (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry I didn't take part this month.  I was trying to come up with an original idea, and just ran out of time.  Will have to do better next month.

Great photos, all!  I loved Cul's classy shots, as well as Mosaix and Sloweye's pics, but my vote goes to StormFeather's wonderful deer.


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 27, 2010)

Well as expected I had no time this month but hopefully I'll have more in January!

I loved all the pictures but my vote went to Mosaix I just loved the contrast between the two photos that said it all for me!


----------



## mosaix (Dec 27, 2010)

A very difficult theme both for entry and voting.

After a deal of thought, J Riff gets my vote this month. I liked the idea of giving without expecting anything in return. Also I spent an enjoyable 5 minutes or so trying to read the titles - books just attract me!


----------



## sloweye (Dec 27, 2010)

Ooops, i never did get my second pic in 

... but i think that my vote will have to go to the deer shot.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 27, 2010)

I voted for Cul. It was between Cul and SF for me, but as Cyber said the photos should be linked, I went for Cul. (Though the deer shot is brill!)


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 27, 2010)

Oops, I never did get around to checking out the photos that I took for this -- I didn't capture quite what I had in mind, but I was going to at least look at them on the computer and make up my mind whether to enter them. Procrastination and Christmas made up my mind for me, I guess.


----------



## digs (Dec 28, 2010)

I voted for Cul. I just love the clarity of those photos. Also, anything food-related is a bonus.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 28, 2010)

Deer beats cookies! 

 She puts books out all the time if it isn't raining, some good ones!


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 28, 2010)

Many thanks for the votes and mentions, people!

My vote goes to mosaix. Mostly for the Toblerone and Quality Streets that I wish I had right here next to me. But I really liked the juxtaposition of the two shots - well thought out!


----------



## mosaix (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Cul. Most of the effort involved keeping people away from the presents while I took the shots.

BTW the Toblerone's gone now (it was mine and I ate most of it), the Quality Street's mostly gone (it was my daughter's, and I think I ate a lot of that as well!)


----------



## mosaix (Dec 28, 2010)

It's just occurred to me that CyBeR didn't enter his own competition! 

Perhaps he found it difficult.  I certainly did.


----------



## alchemist (Dec 28, 2010)

An alien section of the Chrons for me, this. I voted for Cul.
My only idea for an entry didn't work out, as the bloody birds wouldn't stand still. Then I saw sloweye had the same idea, only his was a lot better than I could possibly have got.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Dec 29, 2010)

I voted for Cul also. Nice work!


----------



## StormFeather (Dec 29, 2010)

Ooops - misread Cybers instructions and didn't realise that the pics should be linked.

Anyhoo, have voted for Mosaix's pics - the level of restraint shown by your family was quite remarkable!!


----------



## sloweye (Dec 29, 2010)

alchemist said:


> Then I saw sloweye had the same idea, only his was a lot better than I could possibly have got.



Cheers for the mention 

Hopeing that i'll get 2 in for the next challenge. (And i'm looking at getting a DSLR very soon so i might get the pic's i want instead of one a second after the one i want  )


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 29, 2010)

I try to be impartial and strict and go for photos based on matching the theme and rules and stuff...

...but that deer!

SF is on fir-ah this month!


----------



## StormFeather (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks to all who voted for me, and the mentions.  Muchly appreciated.  However, I believe it's time to say

*Congratulations Cul on a fab win!!*

Looking forward to next month's theme with enthusiasm . . .


----------



## sloweye (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats Cul.

And that deer was a hell of a shot SF.

Looking forward to the next one, got a stash of batteries standing by


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats, but the poll is still open for a little over an hour!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, darn it all, I had planned to post the photos that I missed posting for the contest, but it appears that I left them out of all my careful uploads this weekend and deleted them from the camera after I thought everything was uploaded. Those photos simply were not meant to be.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 2, 2011)

Gongratulations Cullwch, great pictures. 

And great theme for this month as well.


----------



## mosaix (Jan 6, 2011)

Been away for New Year and only able to browse the Chrons with my hand-held - posting with it is problematic, so this post is a little late. 

Thanks to everyone who voted for me and congratulations to Cul for the win. Great theme.


----------

